# Thank you for your mail.



## Darshwana

Hello,
could you please help me to translate to Turkish: "Thank you for your mail" and "Thank you for your so detailed mail."

And : "have a very nice weekend".

Thank you!


----------



## oSa_at_wrcom

This will be my first contribution here at wordreference forums 

*Thank you for your mail*
Mesajın(ız) için teşekkür ederim.

*Thank you for your so detailed mail.*
Ayrıntılı mesajın(iz) için teşekkür ederim.

*Have a very nice weekend.*
İyi tatiller. (if it's obvious that you're talking about the weekend holiday)
İyi haftasonları.


----------



## Darshwana

Thank you sooooo much for your help  If I understend well there are two versions - formal and informal? Like "nasilsin" and "nasilsiniz"? Once again thank you for your help  Warm regards, Darshwana


----------



## oSa_at_wrcom

If you're writing to 
- a single person in an informal way (e.g. your friend), then "Mesajın"
- a single person but in a formal way, then "Mesajın*ız"
- *a group of people, then again "Mesajın*ız"* (doesn't matter if it's formal or informal)


----------



## Darshwana

Thank you very much for your so quick answer and help...


----------



## Darshwana

And may I have one more question...?

What is the meaning of that sentence:
 
"Güzel cevabın için teşekkür ederim."


----------



## oSa_at_wrcom

You're welcome.

Edit:

*"Güzel cevabın için teşekkür ederim."
*Thank you for your (nice/kind/positive) response.**


----------



## Darshwana

Thank you


----------

